# Center match for older Polk Monitor 2 Series?



## jjevans74 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just scored a bunch of older gear on craigslist... a pair of older Polk Monitor Series 2 bookshelf speakers, a set of CV DX-3's that are in great shape except for needing new woofer foams, a little Sony receiver, an RCA cd changer, and the real gem; an M&K MX-80, all for $100! The M&K is excellent except for missing the grill, and is now doing sub duty in my modest living room theater. The Cerwins will end up in the garage/man cave. I'm considering using the Polks as my mains to replace an old Ensemble II setup from Cambridge Soundworks. My question is this: is there a readily available center channel that would be a good match to those older Polks??? They are the bookshelf model with the 6.5" woofer and a cloth dome tweeter with a wave guide over it. Any suggestions???


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

Any of these in the link should work fine.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008225%2050012345%20600030004&IsNodeId=1&name=Polk%20Audio


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup, I'd go CS2


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah get a CS2 over the CS1. If you wait for a sale (they're pretty frequent) you can get it for around $100 with free shipping from newegg.com.


----------

